# how to check if a RAM is Genuine



## harshagarwal (Apr 10, 2005)

I have many post in this forum that a faulty RAM can make see nightmares during the day.

Now the big question given a RAM module in ur hand how will you come to know that it the geniune one or  a fake one.
Is there any method thru which you can come to know that the given module is a original one 

please help and thanx in advance


----------



## klinux (Apr 10, 2005)

u could try the manufacturers site , or dealerships in india or ur city , just give them a ring and give ur part number and serial number . 

if u wanna check if ur module is working well , just fun that mem86 test program


----------



## harshagarwal (Apr 10, 2005)

what is the mem86 test prog?
what does it do?
and from where can i get it?


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 10, 2005)

Official website

memtest86


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 10, 2005)

You can also use the latest version of cpu-z and check the spd tab for memory details. Normally a original ram will have most of the fields filled in. Posting a screenshot of my transcend module 

*img143.exs.cx/img143/8519/blade9ze.jpg


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 11, 2005)

where would i get cpu-z


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 11, 2005)

krishnathelord said:
			
		

> where would i get cpu-z



From here


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 11, 2005)

krishnathelord said:
			
		

> where would i get cpu-z



   why dont u even TRY to search in google????

*img66.echo.cx/img66/9648/bart3fy.gif


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 11, 2005)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> krishnathelord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u

i installed it bu wasnt able to see info of my ram

does that mean that my ram is fake


----------



## harshagarwal (Apr 12, 2005)

i also have the same question.

nothing shows up in cpu-z for my ram


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 12, 2005)

> Q: Why does CPU-Z not report my memory SPD ? Does that mean that my memory module does not provide SPD information ?
> 
> A: Several reasons may cause CPU-Z not to report SPD information. The most common one is that CPU-Z was not able to get the SPD interface, because the chipset is unknown or unsupported by the program. That's why the same memory module can provide SPD information when installed in another motherboard, recognized by CPU-Z.
> On a few memory modules, SPD information are not programmed at all. In this case, CPU-Z is not able to translate them, so nothing is reported.
> ...



Taken from the CPU-Z website. Hope this helps.


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 12, 2005)

krishnathelord said:
			
		

> geek_rohit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chances are that yours is a generic ram module hence cpuz isnt able to report the details.  :roll:


----------

